# Kayfun 3.1 Clone Juice Channel Issue



## Tornalca (9/4/14)

So I have a bit of an issue. My second Kayfun Clone has been giving me dry hits.

After trying some recommendations form guys at Vape meet I thought it was fixed. I have discovered the problem.

The juice channels on the chimney section is too shallow. My technical ability to fix this is not great and I also do not have the tools.

Below the photo of the the 2 clones (Left one juice channel to shallow), right one working like a boss.




What would be the best way to go about this?


----------



## RIEFY (9/4/14)

dremmel tool?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca (9/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> dremmel tool?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Ok, I will try and source one. Don't really want to buy one to get this fixed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (9/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> So I have a bit of an issue. My second Kayfun Clone has been giving me dry hits.
> 
> After trying some recommendations form guys at Vape meet I thought it was fixed. I have discovered the problem.
> 
> ...


Wow, that channel going up is almost non existing! I will also have to say some dremel tool.


----------



## Tornalca (9/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Wow, that channel going up is almost non existing! I will also have to say some dremel tool.



Both sides, almost like they went on lunch before they completed it.


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> Both sides, almost like they went on lunch before they completed it.


That one was made on a Friday  
If you the handyman type do yourself a favour and invest in a dremel you'll thank us later its such a versatile tool.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (9/4/14)

I picked up a brand new tork set last week for R200 bucks

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

If only for this, go to China Mall and buy a cheap knock-off instead of Dremel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (9/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I picked up a brand new tork set last week for R200 bucks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Can you post a picture of what I am looking for?


----------



## TylerD (9/4/14)

http://www.vermontsales.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&path=1095_1096&product_id=9408
Something like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY (9/4/14)

this is the one I got






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tornalca (9/4/14)

Thanks for the replies. Will pick one up and have logged a query with FastTech.

Hopefully after this I will have a spare fixed base, new tools and working clone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (9/4/14)

I just dont know what is for what. lol. I did do this tho with the tork set





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I just dont know what is for what. lol. I did do this tho with the tork set
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You must really hate metal drip tips..... I do as well.


----------



## Tornalca (11/4/14)

Managed to source a dremel tool and also got a response form FT

"Sorry for the issue. We will work on to improve the quality control process.

We have put the replacement deck to your new order, please do not worry."

Will fix it this weekend and post a new photo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RIEFY (11/4/14)

awesome news

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

Cool stuff!


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

Yes I agree, Dremel is the way to go. But you ideally need a way to secure the base in a vice or something so it doesn't hop around when you cut it. That stainless is not that soft and easy to work with.

Also be very careful the tool doesnt slip and cut into the threads. If you damage the threads the chimney may not fit on easily or at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Agree with devdev, get some "bulls milk" from your local machine / engineering shop to keep the cutting surface lubed, so much easier to cut and you won't have to go through 100 grinding stones / cutting bits @Tornalca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

I actually saw a small container of cutting fluid at my local builders warehouse a weekend or two ago. Johan is spot on, will make cutting much easier if the tool and material are well lubed up.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

Lube to da max!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (11/4/14)

No such thing as too much lube

(Witness the thread about to derail folks)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tornalca (11/4/14)

*MECHANIC'S LUBE*

How do you know a mechanic just got lucky?

One of his fingers is clean.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

devdev said:


> No such thing as too much lube
> 
> (Witness the thread about to derail folks)



I see the pink duck is starting early! I'm keeping an eye on you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tornalca (13/4/14)

Fixed @Hotti 's steady hands and dremel tool. 











Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rex Smit (14/4/14)

@Tornalca i tried the same thing over the weekend, with my russian clone. but mine came out...um...lets just say..not as intended...
Which one of the dremmel bits/points did you use?


----------



## Tornalca (14/4/14)

Rex Smit said:


> @Tornalca i tried the same thing over the weekend, with my russian clone. but mine came out...um...lets just say..not as intended...
> Which one of the dremmel bits/points did you use?



Sorry can't take a picture of the exact one, not my set so don't have it. But looked similar to this one. I will try and get a photo of the tip. 







Sent from Galaxy S5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Rex Smit (14/4/14)

did it have a little ball at the end?


----------



## Tornalca (15/4/14)

Rex Smit said:


> did it have a little ball at the end?



It was the second one from the left.


----------



## Rex Smit (15/4/14)

Mmmm..I used the 2nd one from the right. Thats maybe why I struggled to stay in the groove

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------



## RezaD (15/4/14)

Rex Smit said:


> Mmmm..I used the 2nd one from the right. Thats maybe why I struggled to stay in the groove
> 
> Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


Or you used too much lube....gotta keep it tight....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex Smit (15/4/14)

That might have been the problem. I had no lube....

Sent via Pluto on my Rocket


----------



## RezaD (15/4/14)

Rex Smit said:


> That might have been the problem. I had no lube....
> 
> Sent via Pluto on my Rocket



No no....lube would have made it more slippery. You gotta hold the tool firmly without choking it...first lightly to get the rhythm. ..then apply gradual pressure.....two hands work better....you can also start with medium speed as high speed is more likely to slip. Also you don't wanna take off too much at one time. Take your time the results will be more likely to what you had intended. I just love my dremel tool...went through all the original accessories. ..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (15/4/14)

Forgot to add...rather use the conical grinding stone not the metal one....much less likely to slip

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (15/4/14)

I got myself a Proxxon IBS/E about 12 years ago, and it's my best precision tool ever.

http://www.amazon.com/Proxxon-38481...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (16/4/14)

RezaD said:


> No no....lube would have made it more slippery. You gotta hold the tool firmly without choking it...first lightly to get the rhythm. ..then apply gradual pressure.....two hands work better....you can also start with medium speed as high speed is more likely to slip. Also you don't wanna take off too much at one time. Take your time the results will be more likely to what you had intended. I just love my dremel tool...went through all the original accessories. ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


 
You should moonlight as a sex ed coach

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

